

Google Yawn - smlacy
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/06/28/googleYawn.html

======
dannyr
davewiner,

What have you built lately?

------
drivebyacct2
I'm officially tired of seeing the near-troll posts from scripting.com

~~~
davewiner
So glad you made it official! :-)

~~~
drivebyacct2
Sorry, my comment wasn't exactly chalked full of useful criticism. I found
this and the Firefox post to be largely rants with either no point or nothing
new in the conversation. We know Google is struggling with social, we know
people are trying to compete with Facebook without cloning them, and we know
that privacy+social is hard. I just don't see what another "Firefox is jumped
the shark" or "Google will fail again at social" contributes to the
discussion.

